# Canada Vs USA which is better for studying and settling later?



## awesomedude_na

Is moving to US for doing bachelor's degree worth it despite of all those visa issues? What US immigration will look like in next 10 years? I considered Canada but it's too expensive but salaries are low and except Toronto and Vancouver there are no other good options. Both are ultra expensive. That's why i was considering US as salaries are good in IT. What do you think?

Really Appreciate your help!


----------



## *Sunshine*

Canada hands down.

The number of right wing nut jobs in the US is increasing at an alarming rate. Some of the laws that are being passed are scary, for example, voter suppression laws, banning books, and rewritting history. Then there is the whole safety issue with respect to all the guns...

How many reasons do you need?

You couldn't pay me enough to consider moving to the US.


----------



## awesomedude_na

*Sunshine* said:


> Canada hands down.
> 
> The number of right wing nut jobs in the US is increasing at an alarming rate. Some of the laws that are being passed are scary, for example, voter suppression laws, banning books, and rewritting history. Then there is the whole safety issue with respect to all the guns...
> 
> How many reasons do you need?
> 
> You couldn't pay me enough to consider moving to the US.


I am just concerned by housing affordability or housing crisis ( salaries are too low compared to housing cost ) in Canada. That's the only problem. Is it too bad? 

In US salaries are pretty good, and I have heard mostly good things about US. Maybe I am wrong.


----------



## Nononymous

Would you rather live in a small apartment with high rent, or be better paid in an authoritarian white nationalist evangelical post-democratic state with high inequality and expensive health care?

Move to America. It's the future. You'll make more money, have a bigger house, and you've heard mostly good things about it.


----------



## *Sunshine*

awesomedude_na said:


> In US salaries are pretty good, and I have heard mostly good things about US. Maybe I am wrong.


I honestly don't understand why so many foreigners want to move to the US, especially visible minorities. 

Did you not hear about the attempted self-coup the former president attempted last year in order to remain in power? Almost a year later and they are still only holding hearings. Although a few of the participants have been tried, AFAIK none of the organisers have even been charged.

There are also concerted efforts to effectively strip Americans of their right to vote in many US states by instituting laws that will disproportionately disenfranchise minorities. If the Americans don't care about upholding the rights of their own citizens, why do you trust that they will uphold yours?

What good is all the money in the world if you are shot dead while out for a jog?








Murder of Ahmaud Arbery - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Is money really that important to you?


----------



## awesomedude_na

*Sunshine* said:


> I honestly don't understand why so many foreigners want to move to the US, especially visible minorities.
> 
> Did you not hear about the attempted self-coup the former president attempted last year in order to remain in power? Almost a year later and they are still only holding hearings. Although a few of the participants have been tried, AFAIK none of the organisers have even been charged.
> 
> There are also concerted efforts to effectively strip Americans of their right to vote in many US states by instituting laws that will disproportionately disenfranchise minorities. If the Americans don't care about upholding the rights of their own citizens, why do you trust that they will uphold yours?
> 
> What good is all the money in the world if you are shot dead while out for a jog?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murder of Ahmaud Arbery - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is money really that important to you?


But these are 1 or maybe 100 cases in 350 Million population. 

See here Fear and anger in Canada after Muslim family is killed: ‘How many more people have to die?’

This family went for a walk but because they were Muslim they got killed. You will see many cases in Europe too. 
Again I will day this is not very common neither in US or Canada. This can happen anywhere. I can tell you many cases like this in Canada or EU.


----------



## *Sunshine*

If you look at the stats, it is much more common in the US. More importantly, while these killings are condemned by politicians across the spectrum in Canada, the MAGA movement is more likely to side with the killers.

At the end of the day, it is your life and your choice. 

I would highly recommend doing your own research and spending some time watching America news media. 

As I said earlier, you couldn't pay me enough to move there.


----------



## uk in canada

awesomedude_na said:


> Is moving to US for doing bachelor's degree worth it despite of all those visa issues? What US immigration will look like in next 10 years? I considered Canada but it's too expensive but salaries are low and except Toronto and Vancouver there are no other good options. Both are ultra expensive. That's why i was considering US as salaries are good in IT. What do you think?
> 
> Really Appreciate your help!


YES canada is very expensive to live as the wages are low and not so many jobs and the winters are horrible unless you like minus 30 or lower and they last about 6 to 7 months then its 40+ for the next 3 to 5 then winter again
cost of living wise is high prices for cell phones pay for banking and get nothing back food is all smoked or has cinnamon in it steaks cheap but chicken is expensive 
My son has a bachelors degree in game design has also done networking course at college and has been working at a bottle depot for the last 8 years as he cant find a job as they all want experience he has also done a ndt course still no job wish i had left him in the uk were he would have had a job there
we have been here 9 years now and all we do is work sleep and eat bought the camper truck etc and only been away for 7 days in total last year saw more of canada when we holidayed here 
We think its time to move to some where warmer and better


----------



## Yosy Sam

awesomedude_na said:


> Is moving to US for doing bachelor's degree worth it despite of all those visa issues? What US immigration will look like in next 10 years? I considered Canada but it's too expensive but salaries are low and except Toronto and Vancouver there are no other good options. Both are ultra expensive. That's why i was considering US as salaries are good in IT. What do you think?
> 
> Really Appreciate your help!


California is a good place to consider. The weather is great so are the beaches, people are pretty laid back, you can ski in the mountains or surf at the beach in the same day and Trump and his nutters are a zero here except for a few who are busy moving to Florida or Texas these days. Jobs are pretty well paid. Downside though, rents are high, house prices going outta sight.


----------



## uk in canada

Yosy Sam said:


> California is a good place to consider. The weather is great so are the beaches, people are pretty laid back, you can ski in the mountains or surf at the beach in the same day and Trump and his nutters are a zero here except for a few who are busy moving to Florida or Texas these days. Jobs are pretty well paid. Downside though, rents are high, house prices going outta sight.


Go to the US 
Canada is really cold for 8 months of the year and very expensive if your here like I was with uk pounds everything is cheap but when you get dollars it's bloody expensive 
Also Canada is years behind the US on phones and tech 
We all say Canada is about 10 years behind the rest of the world


----------



## Karlos7

Hi all. Glad to be here. Man I totally agree with you. Canada has a higher standard of living than the US. The average salary is $3,000. Where is that in the US? I immigrated to Canada from Texas. I really like the nature and weather in Canada.


----------



## TravisM479

If your ultimate goal is to settle down, Canada is the place to be. Obtaining an H1B visa in the United States is extremely difficult because it is a lottery.


----------

